# RX 850 defekt



## Tharganoth (13. November 2017)

Hallo liebes Support-Team,

leider hat mein weißes RX850 schon nach einem Monat seinen Geist aufgegeben, der Power Button des Rechners leuchtet kurz, Lüfter laufen an und dann ist Stille.

Mit einem Ersatznetzteil läuft alles einwandfrei.

Habe nun bei Amazon reklamiert und bekomme morgen mein neues RX 850 und wüsste gerne, ob die Kabel zu dem bisher verbauten kompatibel sind, da ich sonst das Kabelmanagement auflösen und neu arrangieren müsste.

Ich würde also gerne das neue RX 850 an die Kabel des alten RX 850 anschließen, geht das?

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus ​


----------



## sonic1monkey (13. November 2017)

wenn es das gleiche netzteil ist sind doch die kabel logischerweise kompatibel

verstehe jetzt die frage nicht so ganz....


außerdem muss man doch die kabel mit zurück schicken?!

Ich habe auch heute mein PSU zur RMA geschickt, deswegen frage ich weil das dabei steht. ( ich habe meins direkt zu corsair geschickt)

Die werden dir ja ein neues schicken komplett mit kabel und nicht extra auspacken und die kabel lassen die dann rumliegen ^^


----------



## Tharganoth (13. November 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort, aber die Logik ist doch klar 

Die neuen Kabel und das alte Netzteil gehen zurück, warum sollte ich eine aufwendige Verkabelung erneut durchführen?


----------



## sonic1monkey (14. November 2017)

weil man das ganze zurück gibt und nicht nur einen teil,

wenn du ein ram kit kaufst wo dann nur 1 modul kaputt ist gibst du auch beide zurück obwohl eins ok ist


----------



## Tharganoth (14. November 2017)

Was ist denn bitte schön dein Problem, wenn ich die Kabel, die bereits verbaut sind, behalte und die neuen in der OVP zurück sende


----------

